# Systema HQ



## Q-Man (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me whether the school owned by Vlad Vassiliev(sp?) does contracts or not?  If so is it mandatory to sign one to train there or can I still attend class if I dont sign a contract?  Would that just cost me a bit more per month?  Thanks   

Please PM me if you dont want to answer me on a thread.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Dec 4, 2007)

Why are you asking the forum and not Vladimir? Since you are asking about contracts I am assuming you are in the area so stop by and find out first hand instead of via hersay. Otherwise it appears like you have a hidden agenda in asking the public instead of the teacher.

Mark J.


----------



## Q-Man (Dec 4, 2007)

it looks like I will be in the area for some time.  I emailed the HQ but got no response.  I've been to enough places that I HATE the sales pitch and attempted counters to why I don't want to sign a contract for my MA training and would rather know ahead of time and avoid the situation all together if its required (especially if work moves me again).  I hoped someone hear attends the Toronto HQ and could give me a heads up.  Thats my hidden agenda and im sticking to it.


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 5, 2007)

Q-Man, I can understand your not wanting to go through the Martial-Car salesman experience, but I'm pretty sure you won't be subjected to that if you call them directly. I haven't been to the Toronto HQ, but I have called there on several occasions to ask questions about training and Vladimirs' availability. I spoke with Vlad's wife and she was extremely nice and straight to the point on all queries, without any sales pitch or hype.

Franco


----------



## Furtry (Dec 12, 2007)

Policy is simple;
$15 for the first two intriductory lessons. You can not sign anything unless you have tried it first. Then, if you wish you can pay $10 per class on a drop in basis.

Lastly, any contract you may sign is negotiated with Valerie which based on your ability to pay. I've seen many people get deals that made me wonder how Vlad stays in business.

Q-Man if you haven't gotten a response from Systema HQ is because you haven't been in contact with Systema HQ.


----------



## Q-Man (Dec 12, 2007)

Furtry said:


> Policy is simple;
> $15 for the first two intriductory lessons. You can not sign anything unless you have tried it first. Then, if you wish you can pay $10 per class on a drop in basis.
> 
> Lastly, any contract you may sign is negotiated with Valerie which based on your ability to pay. I've seen many people get deals that made me wonder how Vlad stays in business.
> ...


 

Thank you Furtry


----------

